# DC07Rabbit On Air



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks to Andrew at Openroadtuning and some friends(Rigo,AD,Nicul) in socal, i finally got my mkv on air! 
pics are nothin special 
here you go. enjoy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Danny, looks great!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Danny, looks great!! :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks, new wheels coming on soon!!


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Nicely executed!!:thumbup:


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks awesome man


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Win!! Can't wait to see the new rollers:thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks great! Very aggressive looking! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

BZin20AE said:


> Looks great! Very aggressive looking! :beer: :thumbup:


 thanks! if you think it looks aggressive now, wait til you new the new wheels!! :laugh:


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

new wheel teaser on OP!!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

thing's on the ground :thumbup:


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks man, I got some new rear bags and it lowered the rear a little bit more


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks good but your bumper does not match the fender


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

tomespo said:


> looks good but your bumper does not match the fender


yeah my fenders are pretty bad from when i was on coils.. but that will be getting fixed soon


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

new pics up!!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looks so dope dude


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

fookerbob said:


> looks so dope dude


thanks man, really appreciate ur help with my car


----------



## DC07Rabbit (Jul 30, 2009)

one from the rear, and with gti bumper


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

love the new wheels... car looks good


----------

